# Ipod Nano 4GB problème



## cath14 (25 Mars 2008)

Je branche mon iPod nano 4GB (2e génération) pour ajouter une chanson. Il m'affiche que je peux installer une nouvelle MaJ come toujours et je refuse ensuite j'ajoute ma chanson et il m'affiche un truc ''illisible, corrompu... etc.''

Je ne peux plus ajouter de chansons et je ne sais pas quoi faire pour régler le problème...

J'ai installé la MaJ mais le problème persiste.

Merci d'avance


----------



## cath14 (25 Mars 2008)

UP!!

(désolé pour le double post mais mon problème est important  )


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2008)

Le souci c'est qu'il est difficile de voir pourquoi ces morceaux ne marchent plus. Est-ce que sous iTunes ils sont encore lisibles?

SI oui, tente une réinitialisation de l'iPod en le connectant à iTunes.


----------



## cath14 (27 Mars 2008)

Oui je peux le lire avec itune.

Merci, si jai pas d'autre réponse je vais essayer ça..


----------

